# 16.75 mogadore crappie



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Went out on moggy this morning caught a ton of throw back crappie and kept anything over 9 then I caught this monster 16.75 in crappie didn't get a weight but my biggest crappie ever what a sight reeling that thing in me and two buddy's trying to grab it bout tipped the light Jon boat we were in lol but what a fish crappie all shallow 4 ft under slip bob live minnows good much be safe Jesse


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Awesome fish!!


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

I'd have that thing mounted!


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Gunna take it sum were any recommendations on a good taxidermy in summit or close to


----------



## jordbranham (Jul 14, 2014)

That's a beast of a crappie! Congrats man


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Bill's Taxidermy(Atwater) did some great work of fish for me.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice catch, Mogie was busy today for sure. Too much wind for me.


----------



## tommyboy (May 12, 2013)

Nice what a beast


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

Now that's the way to cross their eyes!!! NICE!!!!!


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Nice fish!


----------



## top shelf (Apr 16, 2009)

I've never seen a black crappie that big. Nice!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice catch.

I was out in the boat today. Fished for an hour and a half. Pulled 31 bass on a silver and black shad rap. Twitching it in 5 foot or less. Only one was over 12 inches. Fun none the less.

Somehow I left the back of my element open while I was on the lake.thanks for not stealing anything. Luckily it was empty


----------



## LenB (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow what a nice crappie !!!


----------



## freighthauler (Jan 23, 2011)

congrats! take him to pineywood.....on mogadore, nice work.


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

Awesome catch!!!


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Second on pineywood


----------



## Great MLenko (Mar 10, 2013)

Very nice Crappie


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank guys last I knew of pineywood didn't do fish anymore but I'll have to check thanks again Jesse


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Heck yeah! That will look great on the wall!


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

x2 for Bill's , great guy. Good work.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Slab assassin 55 said:


> Second on pineywood


Piney wood does not do fish any more.

I have an eye being done with Novak Taxidermy in Edinburg. 

Awesome Crappie eyetroller!


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks I'll have to look up a number for there


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Beautiful hawg slab, congrats! :B

If it wasnt for the silver, that almost looks like a phatty smallie!


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Good job eyetroller. That's a nice pig.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Great Fish, congrats.


----------



## YakkinIt (Apr 25, 2014)

Great Slab eyetroller24!!! We have been hammering the crappie at moggy for about two weeks now in about 8-10ft of water with slow retrieve small jigs, and minnows under a slip bobber! (40-50 a night, with 30ish 8.5" or bigger keepers). Im glad to hear that you did good in shallow water, means they are definitely close to spawning. This week's weather definitely put a damper on things, but it looks like by the end of next week it will be time!! Good luck, and hope to see you out there. This year I caught a few around 12", and last year my biggest was 14.25". PM me if you wanna talk about moggy crappie some more!! Thanks..


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Great Slab eyetroller24!!!

Awesome!!! What'a beaut!

A good old friend, from Williamson Con Co, use'ta catch limits every time out,,,, I'm sure glad to see that there's still some SLABS LEFT!!!


----------



## Ddog0587 (Nov 28, 2006)

Nice Hawg I've been doing well on Moggie from shore but nothing like that beast.


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks guy yea we caught a lot on Sunday then last evening even in the wind did pretty good got 40-50 but a lot of small ones kept a dozen nice ones over 9 still in shallow but all the ones we have been getting have been spawned out so I guessing sum have already Done it but sure there's more to come the weeds are starting to get up so the shallow water is coming to a end in a few places but will c hope to tear them up sum more good luck out there be safe Jesse


----------



## Fishmounter57 (May 15, 2015)

Give me a shout, I can help you out.
www.anglerschoicefishmounts.com


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

There are definitely some toad Crappie in there, and that fish is surely one of them. 
Nice fish.

Years ago I'd catch some on that size range while trolling a spinner bait between spots for bass. Usually out in the deepest water in the area . And being a bass spinnerbait, I know that thing wasn't running very deep.

Once again, beautiful fish.


----------

